# Hermie: Male or Female Dragon Scale Betta



## synmar (Oct 2, 2011)

So, I know there isn't much difference between the male and female Dragon Scale Betta's, but do you guys think this is a girl or male betta?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

There is a lot of difference between male and females, but it depends on their fins, not scales  I personally would say this is a male, based on the longer ventrals and the shape of the anal fin. But, I could be wrong. All my Bettas are much older and long finned fish, so male/female is easy to point out. Beautiful fish though! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I am leaning towards male as well...Looks a lot like my boys when I first got them...shape wise anyways.


----------



## 4alwaysAbettaluver (Jan 15, 2012)

I believe it is a male also because in your picture, your betta doesn't look like it has a egg spot. You can also tell by the fins. They would be a bit shorter if it was a female you were dealing with.


----------

